# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Ζαλαδα, ναυτια, φόβος λιποθυμιας και ταση για εμετο!!!

## eosygood

Καλησπερα στην ομορφη παρεα!!! Εχω παραα πολυ καιρο να γραψω μιας και για καλη μου τυχη ξεπερασα τα αγχη μου και τις κρίσεις πανικού που παθαινα μονη μου. Εκατσα πολυ καιρο και δουλεψα με τον εαυτό μου πολυ σκληρά για να ηρεμησει το ανυσηχο πνευμα που κρυβοταν μέσα μου. Ομως.... υπάρχουν κάποιες φορες που με πιανουν που και που αλλα προσπαθω να το κοντρολαρω. οπότε εχω τρομερο στρες η στεναχωρια τσουπ ερχεται για λιγο και φευγει.Βεβαια αν εχετε διαβάσει παλιότερα μου μηνυματα θα καταλαβετενπως απο πολυ μικρη είχα φόβο με τις αρρώστιες οταν ακουγα κάτι αμέσως φοβομουν μην το πάθω και εγω. Δυστηχως εχω προβλημα με τον αυχενα μου και πολλες φορες το μηνα εχω δυσάρεστα συμπτωματα απο ζαλαδες μεζρι και τασγ για εμετο. σημερα ομως ταρακουνηθηκα για τα καλα γι αυτο και ο λογος που σαε ενοχλω και παλι. ενω ξυπνησα χαλαρα πηγα στην θαλασσα έκανα τα μπανια μου γυρναω με πολυ κουραση και χασμουρητό. εκει που ημουν ξαπλωμενη και χάζευα στι κινητο αλλα σε θέση μπρουμητα εβαζα δηλαδη βαρος στους αγκωνες ξαφνικά νιωθω ζαλαδα εντονη. Ήμουν μόνη στο σπίτι τρομοκρατηθηκα οτι θα λιποθυμισω και ειμαι ολομοναχη.αμεσως σηκωθηκα εντρομη να πιω νερο ενω ζαλιζομοθν φουλ νομιζα οτι θα πεσω. με πιανει ταχυπαλμια και έψαχνα συναμα να βρω κλειδια του σπιτιού για να βγω να φωναξω την διπλανη. φοβηθηκα οτι θα λιποθυμισω μινη μου και οτι κανεις δεν θα με βρει. εκτος απο αυτό νιωθω πίεση στον αυχενα μου και μια μικρξ πιεση στο κεφαλι πισω απο τα αυτια μου. μετά από λιγο συνερχομαι και ξαπλωνω θέλοντας να παω τουαλετα και επίσης ειχα ταση για εμετο και λιγο ριγη. φονηθηκα οτι θα παθω ανευρισμα στο κεφαλι. ακοθω συνέχεια για νεαρά παιδια οπως ειμαι εγω 27 ευων οτι την επιασε πονοκεφαλος και πεθανε και εχω φρικαρει. απο εκεινη την ωρα εχω εναν αμυδρό πονοκεφαλο και πολυ χασμουρητό. δεν εχω σηκωθει ακομη απο το κρεββάτι φοβαμαι μην παθω χειροτερα. τα φωτα σας φιλοι μου....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κοιμασαι καθολου το βραδυ

----------


## eosygood

ναι ναι κοιμαμαι αμεσως αλλα το πρωι ξυπναω πιασμενη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καπως ανυσιχη μου φαινεσαι την επομενη φορα που θα σε πιασει δοκιμασε το κολπο μη σκεφτεσαι τιποτα για 1 λεπτο.

αν δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο μπορει να εφαγες κατι που σε πειραξε.

----------


## eosygood

> καπως ανυσιχη μου φαινεσαι την επομενη φορα που θα σε πιασει δοκιμασε το κολπο μη σκεφτεσαι τιποτα για 1 λεπτο.
> 
> αν δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο μπορει να εφαγες κατι που σε πειραξε.


για να πω την αλήθεια εχω αγχωθει γιατι θα φυγει ο φιλος μου ταξιδι επαωωελματικο μεχρι την πεμπτξ και εχω στρεσαριστει που θα μεινω μονη. τβρα εχω ενα βαρος στο κεφαλι και στον αυχενα. λες να περασα κριση πανικου?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κοιτα καλυτερα τι λες κατ αρχην 


> εβαζα δηλαδη βαρος στους αγκωνες ξαφνικά νιωθω ζαλαδα εντονη. Ήμουν μόνη στο σπίτι τρομοκρατηθηκα οτι θα λιποθυμισω και ειμαι ολομοναχη.αμεσως σηκωθηκα εντρομη


απο τη πτωση μετα σηκωνεσαι ορθια αν θες να νιωσεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου αυτο πρεπει να το αποδεχτεις εκτος αυτου θα ξαναγυρισει πισω αυτο να σκεφτεσαι.

----------


## eosygood

εχεις δικιο.... ολα αυτα που περιεγραψα βγαζουν ματι. τουλάχιστον αυτη την φορά δεν στεναχωριεμαι γτ ξέρω πως θα το αποβαλλω απλα φοβηθηκα τοσο πολυ νομοζα οτι παθαινω κατι στο κεφαλι.. τοσα εχω ακουσ3θ αυτό τον καιρο εχω αγχωθει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επαναλαμβανω θα ακολουθησεις σιγουρα αυτη τη πορεια που αναφερεις η διαφορα θα βρισκεται στο οτι αντι να πανικοβαλεσαι θα εισαι σε κατασταση ψυχραιμιας

----------


## eosygood

> επαναλαμβανω θα ακολουθησεις σιγουρα αυτη τη πορεια που αναφερεις η διαφορα θα βρισκεται στο οτι αντι να πανικοβαλεσαι θα εισαι σε κατασταση ψυχραιμιας


ελπίζω να. μην ξανασυμβει αλλα θα το προσπαθησω να ακολουθήσω αυτο που μου λες...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

με το να ελπιζεις να μη ξανασυμβει δεν οργανωνεις τιποτα για την επομενη φορα 

πρεπει να σκεφτεις πχ την επομενη φορα που θα φυγει επειδη θα νιωσω καπως θα κατσω λιγο να ξεκουραστω και αφου συνελθω θα βγω εξω να ξεδωσω μεχρι να γυρισει.

----------


## philosopher

Αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι συμπτώματα απ τη δυσλειτουργια του αυχένα... Έχω κι εγώ θέμα με τον αυχένα, σήμερα το πρωί μάλιστα ένιωθα στιγμιαίες ζαλάδες όταν ήμουν όρθιος. Μερικές φορές φοβάμαι ότι θα λιποθύμησω στο δρόμο η μέσα στην πισίνα και θα τρέχουν να με σώσουν. Προσωπικά δεν έχω κρίσεις πανικού, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο η ψυχολογία ενισχύει τα συμπτώματα, πάντως αν δεν το χεις ψάξει ιατρικά καντο γιατί ο αυχένας είναι ύπουλος

----------

